# Lyft app redesigned



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft has released a major redesign of their app, which is sure to confuse riders at first. It also makes it more difficult to monitor prime time while offline. :/


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Source?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Source?


It is version 3.23.0 on iOS now available


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here is an article: http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/17/ly...h-bigger-phones-to-access-with-just-one-hand/


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Well..it's more..purple.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

The new Lyft app makes it feel more " up to date " with better car graphics and 2 step ride clarification.

No more butt dialing!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft App Redesign*
*https://dribbble.com/shots/2412387-Lyft-App-Redesign*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Just to note a couple of recent changes to LYFT that I do like, since there is not much to like anymore, they now have a little insert where you can actually SEE, in advance, after acceptance, WHERE a pax is heading to IF they have put in a destination. This makes calculating the worthiness of any given fare much easier. I've been getting waaayyyy to many 3-5 mile to pickup fares, running another 2-3 miles and ending up 8-12 miles out of busy areas for my net $4 and having to do a 12-14 mile round trip to get back to where I can pick up another fare.

*I'm just not interested in doing that, period, for obvious reasons.*

Another think I like is that they are now doing Prime Time in outlying areas where there are no drivers. You still have to watch it, as they will turn it off shortly after log on, BUT that is a small improvement that beats the hell outta UBER where there is almost never SURGE when there should be, such as on bad weather days or busy weekends in outlying areas.

Having the express pay feature/option is also nice, if needed. Don't expect to use it, but it does work and for many drivers it's probably critical to be able to keep gas in their ride because of s**t for fares, as noted above.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Just to note a couple of recent changes to LYFT that I do like, since there is not much to like anymore, they now have a little insert where you can actually SEE, in advance, after acceptance, WHERE a pax is heading to IF they have put in a destination. This makes calculating the worthiness of any given fare much easier. I've been getting waaayyyy to many 3-5 mile to pickup fares, running another 2-3 miles and ending up 8-12 miles out of busy areas for my net $4 and having to do a 12-14 mile round trip to get back to where I can pick up another fare.
> 
> *I'm just not interested in doing that, period, for obvious reasons.*
> 
> ...


One thing about that Express Pay I like is that is a real time snap shot of what your weekly pay is AND that includes your TIP income if the pax gives you one. Previously you had to wait until your weekly pay statement published to have an idea of what your pay is tallying up to. Of course you could add up your dailys but who the hell wants to do that. This snapshot of your weekly tally is right in line with FUBERs app feature. At least these jack ass tech companies got something right.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

As a rider I like the new app design for iOS. It feels more cute, but in a cooler way..not cheesy way like it used to be. Lyft is becoming more mainstream to the average user, by doing away with the hated car Stache and replacing it with the much loved glowstache which actually looks cool. Also the app shows a nice purple and light pink loading screen. This is much easier on the eyes when opening the app in a dark environment, before the bright pink screen was jarring and honestly embarrassing to have a massive"look at me I'm pink!" App pop up on my screen for everyone around me to see. It felt uncool at bar closing time when everyone is wiping out uber and I would wip out Lyft. I had multiple people see the app loading screen and comment "it looks gay". So good for Lyft fixing that. Also it's easier to request a ride and you can get a fare estimate like uber now. Also they made it easier to text the driver and get trip history. The cars look better on the Lyft app and it runs smoother. The only thing I don't like is the little icon in the top Lyft of your face it's hard to click on with bigger phone screen also when sleceting a Lyft option it's kinda hard to know how to do it and easy to slect the wrong one


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> As a rider I like the new app design for iOS. It feels more cute, but in a cooler way..not cheesy way like it used to be. Lyft is becoming more mainstream to the average user, by doing away with the hated car Stache and replacing it with the much loved glowstache which actually looks cool.



If the glowstache is "cool", I really don't want to be cool. The whole pink moustache thing with Lyft is a bit bizarre to me.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

"...they now have a little insert where you can actually SEE, in advance, after acceptance, WHERE a paxis heading to IF they have put in a destination."

Is this really true? That is amazing.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's a little disappointing that the upgrade is only for customers. Once you are "on", it's the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> they now have a little insert where you can actually SEE, in advance, after acceptance, WHERE a pax is heading to IF they have put in a destination.


Could you post a screenshot please because I tried out of curiosity and I could not find it, and the pax did enter his destination.


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

You can see the destination. It's a small widget in the bottom left corner of the map after u accept the trip. I accepted a pickup 12 min away and saw that they were going to an ATM down the street so I canceled. Is Lyft strict about cancelations?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Could you post a screenshot please because I tried out of curiosity and I could not find it, and the pax did enter his destination.


A driver can see it on the lower left hand side of an accepted ping. It's a small box with some small lines in it. Just touch it and it will open up to show pickup and destination if destination has been filled in. I try not to open it for a minute or so to make sure the pax put something in there or at least give them a chance to input the destination.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm..this does not show on a regular request for me. It's only on a line run.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

macchiato said:


> Hmm..this does not show on a regular request for me. It's only on a line run.


Well that's disappointing....


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> If the glowstache is "cool", I really don't want to be cool. The whole pink moustache thing with Lyft is a bit bizarre to me.


I agree completely! I drive Uber Select and keep my car looking as professional and low key as possible. For Lyft, it will just be the cardboard sticker they first gave me. I earned the glowstache but think I will give it to my friends kids as a toy. They might even hate it too, heh heh.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> I agree completely! I drive Uber Select and keep my car looking as professional and low key as possible. For Lyft, it will just be the cardboard sticker they first gave me. I earned the glowstache but think I will give it to my friends kids as a toy. They might even hate it too, heh heh.


You can sell it on eBay for a nice price, especially if you have kept the box.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Sell your glowstache on eBay so some predatory criminal can pick up unsuspecting drunk women? Good way to involve yourself in criminal activity. 

"Where did you get the glowstache?"
"Some guy on eBay that I don't know and don't care about and can easily identify"


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Sell your glowstache on eBay so some predatory criminal can pick up unsuspecting drunk women? Good way to involve yourself in criminal activity.
> 
> "Where did you get the glowstache?"
> "Some guy on eBay that I don't know and don't care about and can easily identify"


That kind of scenario happens only and only in your wild and paranoiac imagination my friend.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> That kind of scenario happens only and only in your wild and paranoiac imagination my friend.


https://www.google.com/search?q=uber+driver+imposter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/blog/uberimposters
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjGrNa-0IPKAhVM6CYKHb0TCLsQFggpMAI&url=http://www.cnet.com/news/fake-uber-drivers-allegedly-pick-up-female-passengers/&usg=AFQjCNERoOX_OsBf3H_LnxvY8sJ0jmT_4w&sig2=BlwS0B4fmiEfJGLJBj8ayw
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjGrNa-0IPKAhVM6CYKHb0TCLsQFgg4MAQ&url=http://www.fox5ny.com/news/23285257-story&usg=AFQjCNG3OZ25lMgaVX1VBpBf_52DLM9Rlg&sig2=-YgE_HCHV_RFSVgKyqCePg

I got 38,000 hits on keywords: Uber Driver Imposter


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> You can sell it on eBay for a nice price, especially if you have kept the box.


Great idea! Thanks


----------

